
Show HN: Present code and animate in changes line-by-line - hakim
https://slides.com/news/auto-animate-code/
======
nojvek
Holy moly. You have slides.com domain. That in itself should be worth a
fortune.

Loved the demo. Although I kinda wanted to see how easy it is to put together
something.

Like May he show snippets of existing codebases. May be like how git works
under the hood with its merkle tree.

Or how a SAAS app works with frontend, database etc and the relevant snippets.
Little useful examples like that that are valuable on its own but really
showcase the technology.

